# Boxes for Tarts



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I recently opened a boulangerie/patis/bistro. I make a lot of classic european styled tarts. I am wondering if anyone out there has a source for nice looking boxes for tarts 11" and smaller. Right now I am using pizza boxes but they are a little short for my garnishes. None of the standard cake boxes seem to fit right. Would love some reccomendations.

Thanks S.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try pie boxes they are shorter than cake boxes. ie: 11 X 11 X 2 1/2 inches high.
:bounce: 
Pie boxes come in sizes 4 inch to 16 inch.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Check out the Unger Company for boxes, I've used their 3" high boxes for tarts (the Ungermatic style) and they work well.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

If you want stock pie boxes try : MrTakeOutBags.com or KitchenKrafts.com

If you want set up boxes with your Bistro name : try Nashville Wraps or Mod Pac We have used both of these companies and have been pleased.


----------



## lizbakes (Feb 5, 2007)

brpboxshop.com - they ship for free, and have a large selection of sizes.


----------

